# Kid-sized gear.



## JaredC (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm starting to transition my 8-year-old from "passenger" to "crew" and it's time to get him some gear. Gloves to prevent hand-blisters are the first need, but I'm having some problem with sizing. I can't seem to find any size charts for the "junior" gloves from any of the major sellers, and I have no idea what size I should get him.

Help?


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Hmmm...can you buy them in person so he can try them on first? We saw piles of junior sized Ronstan sailing gloves at Strictly Sail Chicago over the weekend. The best part was the price at only $8.


----------



## JaredC (Dec 4, 2010)

kwaltersmi said:


> Hmmm...can you buy them in person so he can try them on first? We saw piles of junior sized Ronstan sailing gloves at Strictly Sail Chicago over the weekend. The best part was the price at only $8.


I wish. The only option we have here is West Marine, and they don't have anything for kids in stock...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It would help if you said where you were located, since someone located near you might have some good local sources.


----------



## mxtommy (Sep 1, 2006)

Just a thought, ATV/offroad gloves are pretty similar I think, and might be easier to get. I know around here, there are 10-15 motorcycle/atv stores for our 1 boat store.

Thomas


----------



## JaredC (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm in Charleston, SC. I thought my location was visible just like yours is...?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

JaredC said:


> I'm in Charleston, SC. I thought my location was visible just like yours is...?


I can testify that it wasn't listed earlier in the day. I thought exactly the same as SD, but didn't ask your loc, as he already had.

I quickly googled West Marine and found three locations in your area.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Your location wasn't visible when I asked... 

Jetskiing gloves might work, and are often available in smaller sizes. I personally use the JetPilot brand as my sailing gloves and work gloves around the house. They're tough.


----------



## JaredC (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, I had to figure out the location thing... It turns out there are 2 different places to enter it, only one of which is visible to others. Makes sense.  

As I said before, West Marine has nothing for kids. I'll probably contact Gill and/or Ronstan to see if they have size charts for the junior stuff. Thanks.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Try the PVC coated gardening gloves; small womens sizes worked for my kid. The finger tips are easily clipped, they offer great grip, and the kids can even decorate them. Cheap too. Many competitive dingy sailors swear by them.


----------



## JaredC (Dec 4, 2010)

pdqaltair said:


> Try the PVC coated gardening gloves; small womens sizes worked for my kid. The finger tips are easily clipped, they offer great grip, and the kids can even decorate them. Cheap too. Many competitive dingy sailors swear by them.


Good idea! Atlas gloves were the only thing I could afford at one time...


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

gill has a line of junior gear (including gloves) and a handy sizing chart:

Gill Junior sailing gear, Youth wetsuits - children's boating clothing, youth wet suits

be sure to check the clearance section too


----------

